# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Police Covered Up Serial Killer Who Killed 18 People On London Underground

## Magnum

An ex-Scotland Yard detective has made the extraordinary claim that police covered up a serial killer who stalked and murdered 18 people on the London Underground.
He apparently killed his victims in the 1970s by pushing them onto the tracks and former policeman Geoff Platt has alleged that police deliberately kept the case from the public so as not to cause widespread panic.
Mr Platt said that he listened to Kiernan Kelly confess his crimes to police first hand after he was picked up in 1984 for being drunk and disorderly.
Having brutally murdered his cellmate, William Boyd, Kelly allegedly told police about his violent rampages on the Tube system while being questioned.
Mr Platt told The Daily Star: He was high  high on adrenaline, testosterone aroused. You could see it in his eyes.
He was proud of that murder and when we went to speak to him he just confessed to killing 18 other people.

https://uk.news.yahoo.com/police-cov...9.html#CV4IpuG


Bloody hell!

----------

Conservative Libertarian (08-08-2015),St James (07-27-2015)

----------


## St James

it is the mind that murders................

----------


## GreenEyedLady

1970's? No different than Russia's Chikatilo, or Peru's Pedro Lopez. Governments hid those too.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (08-08-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

For years we hid the Railroad killer's murderers.  They had a suspicion that it was an illegal that would go back and forth across the border but no one wanted to say that.   Better let women get killed than accuse an illegal.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (08-08-2015),GreenEyedLady (07-30-2015)

----------


## patrickt

> For years we hid the Railroad killer's murderers.  They had a suspicion that it was an illegal that would go back and forth across the border but no one wanted to say that.   Better let women get killed than accuse an illegal.


The 15 murders took place over a thirteen-year period and in six different states, Texas, Illinois, Florida,Kentucky, California, and Georgia. I assume you have some evidence that the law enforcement agencies back in the 1980s connected these murders and concealed the information because they were afraid the killer was an illegal alien? Perhaps you have a link you forgot?

Please keep in mind that in the 1980s, illegal aliens from Mexico were not yet undocumented Democrats or the political scapegoats they are now and we did not have a Barack Obama in the White House working to destroy the country. Would the country under President Reagan have been eager to cover up a serial killer?

----------

Conservative Libertarian (08-08-2015)

----------

